# Magic Sinewaves - Don Lancaster - suitable for AC drives?



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

The math is interesting... but are people still using sine tables? In 2013?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

njloof said:


> The math is interesting... but are people still using sine tables? In 2013?


And the answer is... no. This made a lot of sense when processing power was dear (think "Z80") but not these days.


----------



## boomhauer (Dec 9, 2014)

I think you might have missed the point- Not that sine tables are being used, but the principles behind his calculations for pushing the wasteful harmonics to near zero while using the minimal number of switching events. I too am curious if these are still applicable today, and if this or something similar is in common use?


----------

